# it's possible workers may protest against it



## GalaxyFlower

Merhaba, I trying to translate the followin line: If your company doesn't have safety regulations, it's possible workers may protest against it
my try: 
1. Eger şirketinizin güvenlik yönetmeliklerine yok, işçiler protesto edebilirler olabilir


2. Olabilir ki eğer şirketinizin güvenlik yönetmeliklerine yok, işçiler protesto edebilirler 

Could you please correct me?


----------



## FlyingBird

If your company doesn't have safety regulations, it's possible workers may protest against it=şirketinizin güvenlik yönetmeliği yoksa işçiler itiraz edebilir.


----------



## GalaxyFlower

"it's possible" is not translated?, "olabilir ki" or another way to say it


----------



## Black4blue

Eğer şirketinizin güvenlik yönetmeliği yoksa, işçilerin bunu protesto etmesi / buna karşı çıkması mümkün/olası.


----------



## FlyingBird

GalaxyFlower said:


> "it's possible" is not translated?, "olabilir ki" or another way to say it


i already put 'işçiler itiraz *edebilir*' so it say everything.


----------



## Reverence

There's both "possible" and "may" in that sentence. Trying to translate it word for word into Turkish will likely cause redundancy.

_Şirketinizin güvenlik yönetmeliği yoksa, çalışanların buna itiraz etmesi olasıdır._


----------



## GalaxyFlower

Thank you guys!!, your help has been very useful


----------

